# Bermuda_dude 's Lawn Journal



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello Friends,

My name is Derek Gordon and I live in a small town 20 miles south of Houston, TX. My yard is 5100 sqft and obviously my grass is Bermuda, hybrid if you want to get technical. Before we moved to this new subdivision, I was made well aware by the HOA that Bermuda grass was the only grass permitted in the neighborhood. I had no problem with this because I have always had a St. Augustine lawn. But i started researching Bermuda grass maintenance on YouTube. And it was down hill from there! I hope you enjoy my progress as much as me. I wish i would have started this in February of 2018. The picture that is attached is of my family and I. As you can see, we were standing on fresh laid dormant sod. This is my journey.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

April 2018,

My first fetilizer app consisted of Nitro-Phos Super Turf 19-4-10. But first I scalped my yard and then threw out the granular. It all coagulated in one part of the yard and you can see the burn spot under the pit. Mistake learned.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

February 2019,

After a whole year of watching YouTube videos with all the personalities to watch, I had a plan. My plan was to buy a reel mower and completely renovate my yard. The first week of February, I used Scott's Halts for my pre-emergernt followed by hose in spray, Bayer (Season Long Weed Control). My yard was treated with Halts in the Fall of 2018 and that worked well. I really didn't experience any winter weeds. The picture shown here is of my new used 2014 Toro Greensmaster Flex 2100 (773 hours) that I just received on February 27, 2019. I found this one off of ebay. It was hard finding something in my price range. I was really looking at Swardman but my wallet thought otherwise. I heard some of my YouTube mentors coming across helluva deals on reel mowers, like $400 for Toro Greensmaster 1600. I looked and looked and reel mowers down here in Texas hold there value because the only group that is using them is golf courses. I finally found one on Ebay and it was not $400. $$$$


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

March 1, 2019

This was the day i took off work to start my renovation. I had already scalped my yard and this day was the day I tried out my new Sun Joe Veticutter/Dethatcher. Long story short I did the whole front yard and did not get to do the back because the dang thing burned up on me, I hope amazon will send me a new one!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

March 2, 2019

This day was a day of hard work. I removed all the ripped up grass from the front with my rotary mower and bagged it. I woke up at 5:30 am and drove to my local Home Depot to rent a trailer and an aerator. I got the Ryan Pro Aerator with a 6 x 10' trailer. I got two yards of lawn leveling mix from (Living Earth). I will not do that again. My next leveling job will be my own mix or just sand. This material had alot of clay and debris in it, like sticks and roots. Ok on with the progress, I first flagged all of my sprinker heads. Then I ran the aerator, After that, I raked up all of the plugs. Then I ran my spreader and used Milorganite for the front and back. Then I started leveling and finished it with another coat of Bayer Season Long Weed Control Hose in Sprayer coat. Its getting really close to green up but I did just hear that tomorrow night, March 4 will be a slight freeze. I hope all turns out ok. The next time you hear from me, Hopefully I'm spraying and praying. I'm thinking the weekend of March 15 or sooner.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

With one cool night left in the forecast, I'm rolling the dice and I sprayed the lawn down with this. It's not what I really want in a fertilizer but it will do until my N-ext products come in. We are seeing temps in the 70s starting tomorrow so hopefully this is the boost my yard needs. We'll see.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

:thumbup: Look forward to following along. Welcome to TLF!


----------



## mab768 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey Brother...nice work . A product that I have had great success with topdressing after core aeration is called MY ORGANIC COMPOST DS from the GROUND UP here in Houston, THE DS means double screened is certified and heat treated no weed seeds it will really enhance your lawn cut down thatch it has really helped my Celebration bermuda.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

mab768 said:



> Hey Brother...nice work . A product that I have had great success with topdressing after core aeration is called MY ORGANIC COMPOST DS from the GROUND UP here in Houston, THE DS means double screened is certified and heat treated no weed seeds it will really enhance your lawn cut down thatch it has really helped my Celebration bermuda.


Thank you so much! I might do some more leveling this season. I appreciate you reaching out and letting me know about this product.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

One week after the renovation. I'm seeing some green!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm all mapped out for my nutriance applications.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Today, I pulled some weeds around the live oak in the backyard. I also expanded the ring out about another foot and put some leftover rocks around it. I might look for some other rocks as this season goes on.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> :thumbup: Look forward to following along. Welcome to TLF!


Thank you sir! I'm glad to be a part of an awesome community!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like you're off to a great start! That mower looks super clean!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Ware said:


> Looks like you're off to a great start! That mower looks super clean!


Thanks John! Can't wait to see as my lawn progresses.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Week 2 since the renovation. And my first reel cut!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

The first reel mowing at .44" in the backyard. Can you see those lawn stripes?


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Now I realize that you have to space yourself away from things while operating the reel mower. When I mowed yesterday, I hit all kinds of things with the bars for the transport wheels. After I trench around the whole property, I plan on filling the trench with rubber mulch. Here is the start of the project.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Anxious to see how this looks! Those transport axles are like magnets to obstacles! :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looking great so far. You'll be spending so much more money and time than you ever thought you would. Haha


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Ware said:


> Anxious to see how this looks! Those transport axles are like magnets to obstacles! :lol:


Lol no joke


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Looking great so far. You'll be spending so much more money and time than you ever thought you would. Haha


Just don't tell my wife! Lol


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

I got my Greene County Fertilizer shipment in.

Put down the bio-stimulant pack at 3 oz per 1k sq ft
I also put down 18-0-1 Geene Punch at 16 oz per 1k sq ft.

I then watered everything in at 5 mins per zone via my sprinkler system.

I plan on spraying the FloraGreene sometime this week.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

I bought some rubber mulch today and started the outline. The stuff is $10 per bag. I most likely will come back next season with metal or plastic edging to get the perfect line around. I probably will buy 5 bags of rubber mulch each week until it's complete.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm considering removing my transport axles for the same issue you're having. Those darn things reach out and grab everything!!! Like rolling through a grocery store pushing an 18-month-old in the cart.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> I'm considering removing my transport axles for the same issue you're having. Those darn things reach out and grab everything!!! Like rolling through a grocery store pushing an 18-month-old in the cart.


Lol thats so true. :lol:


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Put down some FloraGreene on my trees and in my flower beds tonight. I also raked the dirt in the yard little bit more to get those grass blades out of the dirt from leveling.


----------



## jenuster (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice job! Looks a lot like my neighborhood. Is this Pomona by any chance?


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

jenuster said:


> Nice job! Looks a lot like my neighborhood. Is this Pomona by any chance?


Hello Jenuster! No this is Meridiana, but I'm very close to you! Hello Neighbor! Thank you!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Week 3 results since the renovation. I have been mowing maybe 3 times a week. I believe I might need to drop down to 2 times until we get in the full growing season. I would like for the yard to start filling in a bit more. Other than that she's greening up nicely. I'm also continuing my trench job around the property. Hopefully I will be done with that in 2 to 3 weeks. And look at that bottle brush tree! She's looking pretty and healthy! #poppinbottles


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Tonight I applied Humic12 at 10 oz per 1K sq ft. I know it's heavy but I want my yard to be a super dark green come Easter. We'll see how she does. Like Allyn says, "Thrower Down!" but more like "spray and pray!".


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

You're coming in nice.. all that humic needs is a little temp and time. You should be glorious by Easter. The hard work pays off. I'm still waiting for a longer string or warmer days.. it's coming I know but I'm ready to mow my stand now


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> You're coming in nice.. all that humic needs is a little temp and time. You should be glorious by Easter. The hard work pays off. I'm still waiting for a longer string or warmer days.. it's coming I know but I'm ready to mow my stand now


Thank you! We do have a string of days happening right now in the 80s! You should be there here pretty soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> Anxious to see how this looks! Those transport axles are like magnets to obstacles! :lol:


As is concrete! Word of caution @bermuda_dude, exercise extreme caution around any hard obstacles, like your sidewalk, driveway, pavers, etc. I wouldn't want to see you post pictures of a bent bedknife or reel as many new owners of reel mowers find out the hard way. Depending on how far you move it, you might want to consider removing the axles completely, as many owners have.

Have you sourced a local mechanic/shop that can grind your reel? That is something that you'll want to look into finding. I had to hunt for a while until I found a course with a superintendent that was friendly enough with a couple of Andrew Jackson's to take care of my cylinder for me.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Anxious to see how this looks! Those transport axles are like magnets to obstacles! :lol:
> ...


Yes sir, I have contact with a local maintenance supervisor for a country club near by. He has the grinders to sharpen my reel. I appreciate the wise advice on the reel mower. She is definitely a machine I respect.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2019)

Just skimmed through this. Beautiful house and property dude.

I didn't see in ground irrigation? What is the watering plan for when it gets hot? When do you expect that Bermuda to peak? June/July?


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Week 4 since the renovation.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

macdawg said:


> Just skimmed through this. Beautiful house and property dude.
> 
> I didn't see in ground irrigation? What is the watering plan for when it gets hot? When do you expect that Bermuda to peak? June/July?


I just saw this. Sorry for the late response. I do have a sprinkler system throughout my whole yard. I still need to do the tuna can run but have not got around to it. I'm sure it would save me some money on the water bill. Here is my current watering schedule and please know that I do turn it off when I know rain is coming. The Bermuda should be peaking in May/June. It gets hot down here quick.

Monday- start time 6am 8 mins each zone
Tuesday(mow day)- start time 9pm 8 mins each zone
Wednesday-start time 6 am
Thursday (mow day)- start time 9pm
Friday- start time 6am
Saturday(mow day)-none
Sunday- none


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

bermuda_dude said:


> I just saw this. Sorry for the late response. I do have a sprinkler system throughout my whole yard. I still need to do the tuna can run but have not got around to it. I'm sure it would save me some money on the water bill. Here is my current watering schedule and please know that I do turn it off when I know rain is coming. The Bermuda should be peaking in May/June. It gets hot down here quick.
> 
> Monday- start time 6am 8 mins each zone
> Tuesday(mow day)- start time 9pm 8 mins each zone
> ...


Just a thought, and anybody feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I've read on here and other places too, your Bermuda would do better with less frequent, but deeper watering. For instance, I typically water 20-30 mins per zone just a couple days a week (depending on rain like you mentioned). With that said, I usually do 10-15 per zone, through a full cycle then another 10-15 mins per zone right after that. So each zone has time to soak it in, and not have a lot of runoff.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

@Brackin4au I'll take any advice that I can get! The watering at night then followed by a morning watering was my attempt of doubling up. Your strategy does sounds good and makes sense. Before I try that, I'm going to try to be precise and measure each zone and see how long it takes for it to reach an inch of water. Then, I will set my zone times from there. Thanks!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

bermuda_dude said:


> @Brackin4au I'll take any advice that I can get! The watering at night then followed by a morning watering was my attempt of doubling up. Your strategy does sounds good and makes sense. Before I try that, I'm going to try to be precise and measure each zone and see how long it takes for it to reach an inch of water. Then, I will set my zone times from there. Thanks!


Sure thing man. The best watering is deep and infrequent so the roots have to dive down for water in between watering. Encourages the root growth. Better roots means better turf.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Are your sorinklers rotors or rotary spray heads?

You shouldnt need to water more than 2x a week now. More like once a week until temps start to get above 85.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

unclebucks06 said:


> Are your sorinklers rotors or rotary spray heads?
> 
> You shouldnt need to water more than 2x a week now. More like once a week until temps start to get above 85.


I have pop up stantionary heads in the front that cover the whole front and pop up rotary spray heads in the back. That makes complete sense. I believe this weekend is our kickoff for steady temps in the 80s. I turned off my sprinkler system on Sunday. I'll let her rip on Wednesday night. Can't wait to really see that real green up!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> bermuda_dude said:
> 
> 
> > @Brackin4au I'll take any advice that I can get! The watering at night then followed by a morning watering was my attempt of doubling up. Your strategy does sounds good and makes sense. Before I try that, I'm going to try to be precise and measure each zone and see how long it takes for it to reach an inch of water. Then, I will set my zone times from there. Thanks!
> ...


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

bermuda_dude said:


> unclebucks06 said:
> 
> 
> > Are your sorinklers rotors or rotary spray heads?
> ...


Ok, if front yard is traditional spray heads and back yard is rotary sprays just keep in mind the back yard will need to be run twice as long as the front. Traditional sprays usually put out alot more water.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

I did the sprinkler system test tonight. I'm looking at 15 mins per inch. Now I know exactly what it will take. #Getyourwaterright


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice! You are getting your water right.

Pete with gci turf has a video about why it's better to water in the morning. Says there are holes in the blades that are open in the morning. So the grass gets foliar uptake of the water and the soil gets it too. Also less likely to get brown patch or other fungal issues. I did get hit with brown patch on my first house, I was watering tall fescue at night.

The gci turf video is talking about tall fescue too. Not sure if those principle's apply to Bermuda. Food for thought, hopefully someone can weigh in on if it's ok to water Bermuda in the evening.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Awesome. You're on top of things. Looking good!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

I got outside this evening and continued my trenching around the perimeter of my back yard. Also, take a look at that new growth on my live oak! If you look at this same tree 3 weeks ago, this was non-existent! FloraGreene came through on that app I applied!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

macdawg said:


> Nice! You are getting your water right.
> 
> Pete with gci turf has a video about why it's better to water in the morning. Says there are holes in the blades that are open in the morning. So the grass gets foliar uptake of the water and the soil gets it too. Also less likely to get brown patch or other fungal issues. I did get hit with brown patch on my first house, I was watering tall fescue at night.
> 
> The gci turf video is talking about tall fescue too. Not sure if those principle's apply to Bermuda. Food for thought, hopefully someone can weigh in on if it's ok to water Bermuda in the evening.


I'll start watering early in the morning on that note. Thank you!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Awesome. You're on top of things. Looking good!


Thank you!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

unclebucks06 said:


> bermuda_dude said:
> 
> 
> > unclebucks06 said:
> ...


I need to get better at looking at my feed. I'm missing all kinds of advice. Well on with the spray test for the backyard today! Thanks Uncle Buck!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Week 5- Apllied 6oz per 1k sq ft of the bio-stim pack. Also threw down some milorganite along with 1801 Greene punch at 16 oz per 1k


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Lowered the mower down to .22". I'm getting ready for Easter and I already raised my mowers HOC up to .44". Hopefully it will be a nice dark green and a little more dense in a few weeks.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Week 6 after the renovation. The front and back are really filling in now. I kept the mower at .22" and you can see some scalping issues. I will raise it up to .35" for the next mow. I might be able to get 2 mows in before family is over for Easter. I want this to really look awesome!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks really good @bermuda_dude!


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

Looks good.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Looks really good @bermuda_dude!


Thank you very much!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

LA Basshole03 said:


> Looks good.


Thank you, I really appreciate it! It's damn hard work! :thumbup:


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

I mowed tonight at .35" and cut just a smidget off. The grass really is starting to grow. I also noticed a few weeds popping up in the backyard. I applied spectracide hose end post emergent weed killer. I used a 1/3 of the bottle on the back and the best part that it was only $5 at Home Depot this past week (Spring Black Friday)


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> bermuda_dude said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw this. Sorry for the late response. I do have a sprinkler system throughout my whole yard. I still need to do the tuna can run but have not got around to it. I'm sure it would save me some money on the water bill. Here is my current watering schedule and please know that I do turn it off when I know rain is coming. The Bermuda should be peaking in May/June. It gets hot down here quick.
> ...


 :thumbup: That's how I do mine!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Week 7

Can't wait to throw down again!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Domination!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Put down an app of Houactinite (milo clone) and RGS. Plan on putting down the rest of the biostim pack and 1801 greene punch this weekend. Cheers!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Applied Houactinite which is a milorganite clone, 3 oz per 1k sq ft of RGS, Microgreene, Humic 12. I then sprayed 1801 Greene punch at 16 oz per 1k sq ft. Here is the yard after 8 weeks since the renovation.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Week 9

Color pop! Boom. Did not mow for 8 days waiting on my reel to come back from being sharpened. Just mowed today with that fresh reel! It really is looking good now!


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

Double cut looking super clean after my Sunday morning mow.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

bermuda_dude said:


> March 1, 2019
> 
> This was the day i took off work to start my renovation. I had already scalped my yard and this day was the day I tried out my new Sun Joe Veticutter/Dethatcher. Long story short I did the whole front yard and did not get to do the back because the dang thing burned up on me, I hope amazon will send me a new one!


I have 1 those as well. I found that it quits working after a while then once it cools off it will run again.


----------

